# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Oatmeal and Watermelon Question

## mex83

I am currently on a cutting diet and have two questions: 

Oatmeal: What can I add to the cup of oatmeal to make it taste sweet? Splenda, honey is that ok? or what else can I add that wont harm my cutting diet? 

Watermelon: Is eating watermelon while cutting a good idea or not? Also what about Cucumbers?

----------


## abbot138

Actually watermelon is one of the only fruits you should NOT eat when cutting, cucumbers are fine. No honey on the oats, just use splenda and cinnamon.

----------


## Dukkit

> Actually watermelon is one of the only fruits you should NOT eat when cutting, cucumbers are fine. No honey on the oats, just use splenda and cinnamon.


+1..

----------


## mex83

> +1..


Cool Splenda it is... that will make it taste so much better. 

I was not eating any fruits because I read that they were high on sugars, I normally like cucumbers a lot so that is good that I can eat those as a snack. 


Thanks guys.

----------


## fit4ever180

Personally even while cutting I like to keep my carbs fairly high (usually 300+ still per day), but watermelon is a bad choice for carbs other than immediately post workout. Melons, especially watermelons are some of the few fruits that are composed of fast digetsing carbs, which result in insulin spikes. Good right after working out, but bad the rest of the day.

As for oats, I'm with the abbot and dukkit. You can always put a scoop of protein and a little bit of water on your oats to sweeten them as well.

----------


## tjpatrick1987

what else can you put on oatmeal for flavor i am bulking so i aint gotta worry bout it

----------


## fit4ever180

I mix them in with everything... peanut butter is always awesome with oats!

----------


## AcePowerZ

Peanut butter in oats, I'll have to try that. I usually just add some cinnamon to mine. Personally I dont think oats are all that horrible. Its Veggies and Greens that kill me! not too mention alergic to seafood heh.

----------


## fit4ever180

I mix oats with those too  :Smilie:

----------


## Rugger02

LOL I mix oats with eggs, casaroles, stir fry's you name it....

----------

